# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  How? More than two leggos at once

## dondalle

Warcraft Logs - Combat Analysis for Warcraft

This paladin has 8 leggos equipped at once, and he is not the only one. There is a lock with 5 leggos, DH with 3 etc. Any1 know how that is done!?!?

----------


## skeletonboy360

Editing log files maybe? Is it on armory too

----------


## Alecthro

Heres a log where he another paladin has 12 of them equipped: Warcraft Logs - Combat Analysis for Warcraft

----------


## joka13

Private server. Some names in the raid are in "latin". Checking them on wowprogress, they doesn't exist.
Like Ayo (DH), Vicconius (Pala) and Blun (war).

----------


## TommyT

> Private server. Some names in the raid are in "latin". Checking them on wowprogress, they doesn't exist.
> Like Ayo (DH), Vicconius (Pala) and Blun (war).


Legion private servers that post current content kill logs ? i seriously doubt that

----------


## fredrik1984

Here you have the paladin you linked btw: https://www.wowchina.com/zh-cn/chara...9b%8b%e5%a3%b3
2 legendary equipped on armory.

----------


## tankcokie

I once got two in one day (Roots and Voodoo Mask), both from emissary caches. That was a good day.

----------


## Crysto

> I once got two in one day (Roots and Voodoo Mask), both from emissary caches. That was a good day.


:confused:

Great to know tankcokie!

----------


## madampink

this good game

----------


## jevinsam

At the beginning of Legion, only 1 legendary item (regardless of type) can be equipped at a time. Over time, as the expansion progresses this cap will be increased. The final Class Order Hall upgrade will allow you to equip 1 additional legendary (over and above the current cap). These upgrades grant various perks to you and your Order Hall over time, and are unlocked with Order Resources. The increased legendary cap ability is the final of 6 tiers of Order Hall upgrades. Reaching this ability will require a minimum of 39,100 Order Resources and just over 43 days of "research time". It can only be obtained at level 110.

----------

